# 8wt vs Large Bonita vs Massive Goliath Grouper



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Would have loved to see some GoPro of that fight! Bummer about the rod....


----------



## Tarp0nTime (Apr 7, 2017)

Danny Moody said:


> The 8wt lost, the Goliath Grouper got breakfast, and It will go down as one of my best fishing encounters.
> 
> I have a wreck that consistently holds Bonita. I hooked into a big boy a good distance off the wreck and he was well into dumping my Nautilus NV-G 7/8 attached to a Sage One 890. I had to follow him some ways with the trolling motor. As I got the Bonita to within 20' of the boat, I realized that I was sitting right on top of part of the wreck known to be a giant Goliath Grouper hangout. before I knew it, one of largest charged straight up and made a swipe at the Bonita. The Bonita was still hooked so I tried to quickly get him boat side. As I brought him to the rear side of the boat, the Goliath charged again. This time inhaling the Bonita and ramming the boat. Before I could get an explicative out of my mouth, I was looking at pieces of my rod and what looked like a grenade explosion in the water beside me.
> 
> ...


I have a ONE 890-4, haven't gotten into anything of size with it. Does it play larger fish well? I know this is kind of off topic but i figured given what you're using it for I probably couldn't find anyone better to ask.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice work! If I could find Bonita on the fly rod consistently I would probably give redfish an extended break.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

AWESOME! I think a busted rod is well worth the price of admission to a show like that.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Pierson said:


> Would have loved to see some GoPro of that fight! Bummer about the rod....


I have not fully transitioned into summer mode yet. That entails keeping the go pro on the boat and in reach for cool sights. I will be sure to keep in ready now. I keep playing it over in my mind and really wish i could have recorded it.



el9surf said:


> Nice work! If I could find Bonita on the fly rod consistently I would probably give redfish an extended break.


 They really are fun. you never know what you may run into when throwing to them. This was last week with my daughter. 20' of water and 1/2 mile off the beach. This was with the One 890 but a 6 wt could have done the same thing











Tarp0nTime said:


> I have a ONE 890-4, haven't gotten into anything of size with it. Does it play larger fish well? I know this is kind of off topic but i figured given what you're using it for I probably couldn't find anyone better to ask.


The One series is one of my favorite to actually catch fish with. I really like the feel. The rods have some backbone for leaning on stubborn fish as well. I use the One 990 pretty regularly to pull big snook out from bridge pilings. Here is a 31.5" from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The NRX 1 pc or Asquith would not have broken so easily.....IMHO!


----------



## Tarp0nTime (Apr 7, 2017)

Danny Moody said:


> I have not fully transitioned into summer mode yet. That entails keeping the go pro on the boat and in reach for cool sights. I will be sure to keep in ready now. I keep playing it over in my mind and really wish i could have recorded it.
> 
> They really are fun. you never know what you may run into when throwing to them. This was last week with my daughter. 20' of water and 1/2 mile off the beach. This was with the One 890 but a 6 wt could have done the same thing
> 
> ...


Thx for the response. I love how the ONE feels but for whatever reason it gave me the feeling it wouldnt pull on fish well. I feel relieved, lol.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Another reason to have an open season Goliaths.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I hate a wreck full of Jewfish. Last time I had one eat a double block capacity heavy wire chum basket attached to a big downrigger ball.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

blackmagic1 said:


> I hate a wreck full of Jewfish. Last time I had one eat a double block capacity heavy wire chum basket attached to a big downrigger ball.


How about a limited season with a tag application like out west for hunting? 
Must be caught on hook and line and no spearing. 
I'd be okay with that


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Mike C said:


> How about a limited season with a tag application like out west for hunting?
> Must be caught on hook and line and no spearing.
> I'd be okay with that


Start on the bottom of Page 6.
http://myfwc.com/media/4198759/febminutes.pdf


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow not a bad story behind a busted rod! And yes, bonita on the fly are fun as hell!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Danny Moody said:


>


Yeeeow!! 

Bet that got the hairs standing up on the back of yer neck! 

Lol


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

blackmagic1 said:


> Start on the bottom of Page 6" QUOTE]
> 
> Interesting read. Thanks


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

I am not sure if this is the culprit... I took my older daughter out this morning and we fastened the GoPro to a 8ft long handle to film this guy swimming around.


----------



## Tarponist (Aug 25, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> The NRX 1 pc or Asquith would not have broken so easily.....IMHO!



"So easily"? 

We are talking about a GOLIATH grouper here. Any 8 weight doesn't stand a chance. If anything, the 4 piece rod is more likely to failure through one of the assembly connections rather than catastrophically, but I doubt any 8 weight could handle a goliath. 

It's not a big deal anyway, just send that puppy back to Sage and you'll get a new one.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Break out the 20wt, maybe there is a fly record there somewhere!


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Just messing with Danny. No circuit breaker, tangled flyline, or rod rapped on gunnel only way most rods break. Fish don't break flyrods, people do.


But I've taken all the advice you have given me. Straight 60# leader, wrap fly line neatly around my feet to keep it out of the way, and bang the rod blank on side of boat to attract more fish.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Danny Moody said:


> But I've taken all the advice you have given me. Straight 60# leader, wrap fly line neatly around my feet to keep it out of the way, and bang the rod blank on side of boat to attract more fish.


You forgot to make sure the fly hits the rod blank during the cast to give it that wounded bait action.


----------

